
MorphOS 3.13 Boot Media - doener
https://www.morphos-team.net/downloads
======
greendave
An interesting project with an interesting history. The alternate OS scene
isn't as big as it used to be, but MorphOS is one of the few still plugging
away and adding new features (3.13 was released 7 Feb 2020).

For anybody curious enough to try out the live boot CD, there's a good set of
instructions for booting it under qemu:

[http://zero.eik.bme.hu/~balaton/qemu/amiga/](http://zero.eik.bme.hu/~balaton/qemu/amiga/)

